

For extremists only: containers, calculus, comonads and combinatorics ahoy - crntaylor
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12869097/splitting-list-into-a-list-of-possible-tuples/12872133#12872133

======
Evbn
Automatic differentiation always tickles me. Such a beatiful connection
between continuous and discrete mathematics. Says almost nothing about
calculus, but shows how calculus and discrete math share a common component.

